

AOL's New Plan: It's Not Working - shayan
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/11/07/aols-new-plan-its-not-working/index.html

======
shayan
Every once in a while I enjoy reading news like this about AOL ... I just
think there is so much you can learn from their story ... to me they are one
of the only companies out there that had many chances to be the biggest player
in the industry but over and over missed it ... many ideas implemented by
successful companies of today (such as Social Networking in general) could
have all been implemented better and more successfully by these guys, years
ago... maybe they were just never as smart as the other guys :)

------
shayan
Why Yahoo (YHOO) Should Buy AOL (TWX)
<http://www.alleyinsider.com/2007/11/why-yahoo-yhoo.html>

